# The dreaded (or not) Christmas Newsletter....



## jujube (Dec 8, 2014)

Do you send out newsletters with your Christmas cards?  Do you like to receive them?

 We got our first Christmas card of the season today in the mail.  It was from elderly relatives and I always look forward to it to see now much more medical information they can pack into one newsletter.   They outdid themselves this year.  It's a month-by-month "diary" of their various ailments, hospitalizations, surgeries, medical procedures and doctor visits.  This year, they added to the joy by listing all the relatives' medical problems, too.  Two pages full.   Typical monthly entry:  February - "we had doctor visits on the 7th, 9th, 13th, 17th and 24th" with *excruciatingly* intimate details on what those visits entailed.  I think you get the picture.

 I used to send out short newsletters at Christmas with details such as "in June ______ finally graduated from high school (six years - go ______! and we celebrated with lunch at McDonald's", "Grandma turned 90 this year and is now playing roller derby with a senior league", "Uncle Bubba finally got out of jail on parole and plans to return to his career of grand theft auto as soon as he gets his ankle monitoring bracelet off", etc, etc.  But now, with everyone knowing everyone's business instantly thanks to social media, there doesn't seem to be any reason to do that any more.

 So, anyone have any funny Christmas newsletters to share?


----------



## AprilT (Dec 8, 2014)

:lofl:  Oh what fun this sounds like.  I've seen a few, nothing like that from my family and none that sound fun as that.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 8, 2014)

Christmas spirit?  FAR from it.  Most of them are brag sheets; Henry graduated with high honors, Fido was 2nd in his obedience class, Gertrude finally got potty trained, and Aunt Penelope got her meds increased to 12 bottles/ day.

Gawd, I hate those letters!  I never sent them and never will.   Go chug-a-lug an eggnog.


----------



## Debby (Dec 9, 2014)

I don't send cards because they just get thrown out and there's no room for much more than a cursory greeting.  But I do send individual letters to my aging aunts and uncles.  I don't do the 'one size fits all' newsletter.  I got one once from a friend who likes to travel  and it has a kind of impersonal feel to it.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 10, 2014)

Mine this year will be filled with my good medical news, especially in regard to overcoming ED...  nthego:


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 15, 2014)

I never sent those newsletters and have only received a few.. and yes they are brag-sheets. A warm wish for a happy time is all that's needed imho.


----------



## jujube (Dec 15, 2014)

Always good to hear "uplifting" news, Ralphy!


----------

